# What would be best, 25 in Riser and short limbs or 23" Riser and med limbs



## Mengtian (May 5, 2016)

A buddy of mine asked me what would be best for him to buy. (BTW: My answer to him was to talk to a coach or someone that has been around archery, I am not qualified to answer the question)

He is about the same size as me and has about a 26 inch draw (calculated from wingspan).

Anyway, it got me thinking about the physics of archery. What is better for accuracy, 25 in Riser and short limbs or 23" Riser and med limbs.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

Forget about wingspan calculations. While they are listed as an "acceptable" way to measure DL, I find it to be the least reliable way to measure DL.

Have him get a light weight bow, and draw it to anchor. Measure the DL from nock grove to the plunger hole (pivot point) and add 1.75" to get AMO DL.

Be aware that this will almost always change as his form improves.

See my sticky for more info.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

Oh, and on the question of 23" vs 25" riser, there are just way too many variables. As a beginner/intermediate he should try both and see what feels best. Also take notice that the sight window is a lot smaller (shorter) on a 23" riser. There are many that find it's too short and have the top curved edge of the sight window block their view of a sight pin.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

25 inch riser and short limbs.

Wierd how compund risers got longer and longer and the limbs on them shorter and shorter. Modern day compounds are much more accurate.

Recurve will be same. 

Chris


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

M - 

My calculated draw length is also about 26" ("calculated" by several shops). Unfortunately, my real draw length is a bit over 29". 

Can't make a recommendation on riser / limbs without knowing his real DL, and like DC said, it will change as his form develops. 

Just food for thought: 
If he's near the 26" mark, a 23" riser and medium limbs should be "technically optimal.
If he's closer to the 29" mark, then you're looking at a 25" riser and medium or possibly long limbs. 

There's never a reason for short limbs within that DL range, he's be giving up smoothness and maybe gaining a fps or 2.. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

chrstphr said:


> 25 inch riser and short limbs.
> 
> Wierd how compund risers got longer and longer and the limbs on them shorter and shorter. Modern day compounds are much more accurate.
> 
> ...


This. Provided he's under 27" DL.


----------



## Mengtian (May 5, 2016)

I forgot to say he wants a recurve, not a compound. His AMO DL is 26.75 I have a 25" and med limbs and my DL is 27 and I am happy with that.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

Whatever floats his boat, honestly. Probably no objective difference, only subjective personal preference.


----------



## RickBac (Sep 18, 2011)

Personally, I would say 25" and Medium Limbs. 

It is slightly longer that his need but as he shoots his draw length will get a little longer and he will fall into the recommended size.

Notice I said recommended. It still comes down to personal preference.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

Mengtian said:


> His AMO DL is 26.75


Does this mean you actually measured him at full draw?



Viper1 said:


> ...without knowing his real DL, and like DC said, it will change as his form develops. ...
> ....
> There's never a reason for short limbs within that DL range, he's be giving up smoothness and maybe gaining a fps or 2..
> 
> Viper1 out.


the smoothness comment is more evident when shooting intermediate limbs. Something to consider. The better faster high end limbs maybe not so much but the inexpensive starter limbs many people buy to slowly build strength, knowing they will sell them as they get stronger are not as smooth.


----------



## Mengtian (May 5, 2016)

> Does this mean you actually measured him at full draw?


Heck no LOL. I still don't know if my form is correct and what my current DL is . He went to a person who has been shooting for awhile. Another friend. That is what he told me.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

M - 

Most shops use a "calculation" or "wall chart" to determine draw lengths out of expedience or ignorance. 
When I see that, anything else they try to tell me is suspect. 

Your form doesn't have to be perfect and will change over time, if you (or he) has the basics down go with that. 

Assuming the 26.75" DL is correct, he could go with a 23" or 25" riser with medium limbs. 
Here's the problem, if is it's correct and may only grow 1/2" or so, then the 23" will be a slightly better choice; if it isn't correct and an inch or more longer, then the 25" riser would be better - just can't tell from here. 

I will disagree a little with DC on the limb quality thing. While you're paying for the smoothness of the higher end limbs, it's as much geometry as "quality" or technology. 
Short limbs are really best suited for kids with very short DLs or 3D/bowhunter types, IMHO, of course. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

Hey Viper,

I don't think we disagree at all. It's a matter of "degree". The entry level limbs (axioms, t-rex, etc) compared to a Hoyt carbon, in the shorts, feel totally different. The geometry of course makes a huge difference but less expensive wood glass limbs I've found especially in the shorts will feel harsher and not as comfortable. Combine that with the geometry of pulling the shorts further into their "stacking" area, and they feel even less smooth.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

grantmac said:


> This. Provided he's under 27" DL.


He said in the original post that he and the orher guy both had a 26 inch draw.

Now in later post he says almost 27 and his is 27. That would be 25 inch riser and medium limbs. 

I am not sure they know the draw length.


Chris


----------



## Mengtian (May 5, 2016)

chrstphr said:


> He said in the original post that he and the orher guy both had a 26 inch draw.
> 
> Now in later post he says almost 27 and his is 27. That would be 25 inch riser and medium limbs.
> 
> ...


1: I said he calculated his DL by using charts that calculate by his wingspan.
2: I said he is about the same size as me, not that I had a 26" DL
3: I then said he went to a person (to measure his DL) and it was 26.5"
4: This is not about me or even him
5: I said this :"Anyway, it got me thinking about the physics of archery. What is better for accuracy, 25 in Riser and short limbs or 23" Riser and med limbs."

I was just curious..all things being equal, what is better for accuracy. I was more interested in how short limbs on a med riser compare to med limbs on a 23 inch riser compare


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

in the bigger picture, it's the one that is most comfortable so that you go shoot more.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

M - 

At any give draw length, identical length and design bows, a shorter riser + longer limbs will typically be smoother on the draw, especially through the clicker break, at the cost of a few fps.
Likewise, a longer riser and shorter limbs, MAY give you a few extra fps, at the possible cost of a little smoothness on the draw. 

Shot from a shooting machine, there's no difference in accuracy or precision. 

Beyond that, it's personal preference. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## Astroguy (Oct 11, 2013)

RickBac said:


> Personally, I would say 25" and Medium Limbs.
> 
> It is slightly longer that his need but as he shoots his draw length will get a little longer and he will fall into the recommended size.
> 
> Notice I said recommended. It still comes down to personal preference.


I have to back up RickBac on those options. They will work fine and easy resale later. His first set of arrows should have a couple added inches while he learns to keep the arrow on the rest.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

I never recommend short limbs if i can help it. I never recommend 23 inch riser unless its a kid. 

The original question was what was better...specifically 25 inch riser and shorts OR 23 inch and mediums. 

That was the question i answered. 

I did not answer what i thought would be best over all which is 25 inch riser and medium limbs. 

Perhaps the better original question would have been " What is the best riser limb combination for me". 


Chris


----------



## Mengtian (May 5, 2016)

chrstphr said:


> I never recommend short limbs if i can help it. I never recommend 23 inch riser unless its a kid.
> 
> The original question was what was better...specifically 25 inch riser and shorts OR 23 inch and mediums.
> 
> ...


Well, I am stuck with my new 25" Hoyt GMX LOL. I could have worded it better. My real curiosity was the mechanics/physics of the combination of risers and limbs. From what I gather from everyone here is : short limbs are not really recommended and if a male and not kid get 25 inch riser unles DL will stay 26" and below.

Thanks for the input

Joe


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

Using gender as a basis for the choice of riser size, not a very effective way.


----------

